# Allergies in the CAF 2016-current  [Merged]



## hiya (5 Apr 2016)

I have minor chronic rhinitis, that is controlled by medication. Chronic rhinitis is basically hay fever year round.  If I don't take my medication it, doesn't affect my performance, and only irritates me a bit. Will this disqualify me from combat trades? and before a directing staff comes on to yell at me for not looking this up, I already tried but did not find many answers.


----------



## DAA (5 Apr 2016)

See paragraph 3.   ---->   http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/generic-mosid-task-statements.page

Other than "self diagnosing", you will not get an answer, until you have been scheduled for and attended a Medical appointment with the local CFRC and been assessed by a CAF Health Care Professional.


----------



## uiop (12 Apr 2016)

Hi guys! I was wondering if I would be allowed into infantry if I have to take 10mg singulair medication for my allergies every night. If I don't take it it doesn't really affect me, but it irritates me and is annoying since I will get a slightly congested nose and a bit of a runny nose. Thanks!


----------



## uiop (12 Apr 2016)

Thanks. I found out a bit more, but I still couldn't find it it would be a disqualification from infantry.


----------



## mariomike (12 Apr 2016)

uiop said:
			
		

> Thanks.



You are welcome.

You may also find this of interest,

Canadian Armed Forces Medical Standards 
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/index.page



			
				uiop said:
			
		

> I found out a bit more, but I still couldn't find it it would be a disqualification from infantry.



"Only a medical officer reviewing your application can give you a definitive answer."


----------



## RMCA (23 Apr 2016)

Hello, my names Robert and I'm new to these forums.

So I applied for the reserve and I've done the enterview and all the tests. The only one I had a problem with was the medical. I told the medic I was allergic to sea food (shrimp, lobster and crabs), but I'm not anaphylactic, I only get nauseated and it goes away after 10-15 minutes. 

The medic asked me to take a test for allergies to see if I really was and it came out positive. I had a paper to fill in, but the doctor said that if he filled it up I'd get rejected since he said I needed an epipen with me... I do understand it could be "dangerous" for me to be allergic, but I can't see how a shrimp could end up in my mouth. I think that, compared to people allergic to bees or nuts, it's basically harmless. I'm 26 and I haven't eaten sea food for over 20 years. I don't see how I could screw up in the army.

So please help. I seriously want to be in the army; reserve. I believe it'd be a wonderful experience and will help me grow further.

Robert


----------



## William46 (6 May 2016)

Hello, I am looking to join the Canadian Forces and currently my peanut allergy renders me medically unfit for service. However, I have been offered a place in an oral desensitization study which is seeking to reduce the severity of a potential allergic reaction. The trial will last for 1-2 years depending on how well I take to the protein and whether or not I am initially given a placebo. They would start me at roughly 6 mg of peanut protein per day and gradually escalate to 300 mg over a six month period, after which I would be taking that dosage for an additional 6 months as maintenance. 

The answer I need (preferably from someone with experience in recruitment) is whether or not this would be acceptable to the Canadian Forces, as 300 mg is the same amount of protein found in a single peanut kernel. My understanding from previous contact with a Canadian Forces Medical Officer is that they would require a successful food challenge to remove the disqualification and this study would technically allow me to meet this requirement. 


The drug is called AR101 from Airimmune Theraputics, the study is called PALISADE. In addition to this post I will be getting in contact with my local recruiting office but I felt like I should cast the net as wide as possible. I appreciate any assistance I can get.


----------



## Oslowriley (2 May 2017)

Hey guys, 

I'm in a bit of a pickle. I had my medical today and when asked about allergies, I told him I used to have bad cat allergies but after doing immunotherapy now I only get hives and itchy eyes. He asked me if I was currently prescribed any medication for it and i said no (which I'm not). But before I did the immunotherapy, I was prescribed ventolin when I stayed over at friends houses with cats. It never came up in conversation. I'm no longer prescribed it but a friend told me I could be considered to have 'held back info'. I'm just wondering if I should contact the medic about this or not worry about it because I don't use it/not prescribed it anymore?

Thanks!


----------



## da1root (3 May 2017)

RMCA said:
			
		

> I haven't eaten sea food for over 20 years. I don't see how I could screw up in the army.
> So please help. I seriously want to be in the army; reserve. I believe it'd be a wonderful experience and will help me grow further.



I'm not sure what help you're looking for on here, unfortunately there is no one here that can provide help as the decision for this would ultimately be up the RMO (Medical Officer in Ottawa), but traditionally regardless of which service someone is requesting to join 



			
				William46 said:
			
		

> The answer I need (preferably from someone with experience in recruitment) is whether or not this would be acceptable to the Canadian Forces, as 300 mg is the same amount of protein found in a single peanut kernel. My understanding from previous contact with a Canadian Forces Medical Officer is that they would require a successful food challenge to remove the disqualification and this study would technically allow me to meet this requirement.



Honestly because this is a test trial there is no way of determining how it will affect your suitability; but I imagine it will be much like laser eye surgery for those who didn't meet the eye vision standards - there is a medical process to go through.



			
				Oslowriley said:
			
		

> I'm in a bit of a pickle. I had my medical today and when asked about allergies, I told him I used to have bad cat allergies but after doing immunotherapy now I only get hives and itchy eyes. He asked me if I was currently prescribed any medication for it and i said no (which I'm not). But before I did the immunotherapy, I was prescribed ventolin when I stayed over at friends houses with cats. It never came up in conversation. I'm no longer prescribed it but a friend told me I could be considered to have 'held back info'. I'm just wondering if I should contact the medic about this or not worry about it because I don't use it/not prescribed it anymore?



Based on what you have stated you were 100% honest during the medical, you answered the questions that were asked of you honestly.  Had the person asked if you ever took medication vice are you currently taking medication and you withheld the information I would agree with your friend.  But the question (based on your statement) was "are you currently taking any medication"?


----------



## medicineman (3 May 2017)

William46 said:
			
		

> Hello, I am looking to join the Canadian Forces and currently my peanut allergy renders me medically unfit for service. However, I have been offered a place in an oral desensitization study which is seeking to reduce the severity of a potential allergic reaction. The trial will last for 1-2 years depending on how well I take to the protein and whether or not I am initially given a placebo. They would start me at roughly 6 mg of peanut protein per day and gradually escalate to 300 mg over a six month period, after which I would be taking that dosage for an additional 6 months as maintenance.
> 
> The answer I need (preferably from someone with experience in recruitment) is whether or not this would be acceptable to the Canadian Forces, as 300 mg is the same amount of protein found in a single peanut kernel. My understanding from previous contact with a Canadian Forces Medical Officer is that they would require a successful food challenge to remove the disqualification and this study would technically allow me to meet this requirement.
> 
> ...



You'll need a letter after the trial attesting to your lack of anaphylactic response to the peanuts for when you apply...so you'd have to go through the trial, hope you're in the non-placebo arm and that all went well.  Until you're declared allergy free, your application will likely fall flat at the medical. 

MM


----------



## JMei001 (30 Aug 2017)

Pretty basic question, but are occasional sneezing type seasonal allergies (hay fever) an okay thing to have going into my medical? Plenty of people have them, just want opinions


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (30 Aug 2017)

JMei001 said:
			
		

> Pretty basic question, but are occasional sneezing type seasonal allergies (hay fever) an okay thing to have going into my medical? Plenty of people have them, just want opinions
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



from typing "hay fever" into the search box (with quotes)

Allergies in the CF  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/12898.75


----------



## HammerHeart (22 Oct 2017)

JAMTAM said:
			
		

> From my understanding, as long as your allergy is not severe enough that it may result in anaphylaxis, you're good to go!



Does anybody know if this holds true?
I had my allergist write me a letter stating I ate cashews/pistachios in front of him with no reaction, along with no evidence of anaphylaxis which would necessitate an epi-pen.
It was also written that I still have a skin reaction of 1+.


----------



## sarahsmom (23 Oct 2017)

HammerHeart said:
			
		

> Does anybody know if this holds true?
> I had my allergist write me a letter stating I ate cashews/pistachios in front of him with no reaction, along with no evidence of anaphylaxis which would necessitate an epi-pen.
> It was also written that I still have a skin reaction of 1+.



Only the RMO in Ottawa can tell you for sure.


----------



## ZeroBlock (4 Jan 2018)

I have a question regarding allergies. I've done some research with older threads and have come to the conclusion that allergies can and will DQ someone from the process if the CF deems that your allergies will affect your ability to carry out your duties. The reason for the thread is because I apparently have Oral Allergy Syndrome, which is considered a minor form of food allergy, and I cannot find any threads/comments relating to this.

I'm not going to attempt to fully describe what OAS is and how it is caused, but it is essentially caused by the presence of pollen in certain foods rather the food itself. For me, eating certain foods by itself (bananas, apples, peanuts, hazelnuts, etc) causes allergic reactions (severity of it depends on the food) that, while are unpleasant, do not pose a threat to my health or affect me in any real way another than the annoying reaction itself. When these foods are cooked or used as an ingredient, there is no reaction. Furthermore, when the food is ingested and there *is* a reaction, the reaction almost always dissipates within 10-15 minutes after I stop eating it.

Because this is a medical question I'm not assuming anyone can give me a definitive answer on this, but does anyone think that the CF will put this in the same boat as a regular food allergy, and will DQ/Defer me for it? As I described, the reactions I get from these foods are only irritating/annoying and do not pose a health risk.

Thanks.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (4 Jan 2018)

That will be up to the CFRG and the Office of the Surgeon General to determine if the condition is unsustainable for military employment.


----------



## mariomike (4 Jan 2018)

ZeroBlock said:
			
		

> The reason for the thread is because I apparently have Oral Allergy Syndrome, which is considered a minor form of food allergy, and I cannot find any threads/comments relating to this.



See Reply #98,



			
				officer.phil said:
			
		

> after getting test results back from my Allergist, he tells me that I have something called Oral Allergy Syndrome.



See also,

Food allergies
https://www.google.ca/search?rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-CA%3AIE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&dcr=0&ei=qplOWvn-KOqVjwTM_Y2ADQ&q=site%3Aarmy.ca+%22food+allergies%22&oq=site%3Aarmy.ca+%22food+allergies%22&gs_l=psy-ab.12...14871.16280.0.18833.4.4.0.0.0.0.302.703.2j0j1j1.4.0....0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..0.0.0....0.rLKU0oegb5o


----------



## CertaCito (17 Sep 2018)

I had a suspected allergic reaction to mixed nuts as a child, but I have been consuming peanuts and tree nuts since without problems. I was advised by a dr. to carry an EpiPen back then, and indicated my allergic reaction and EpiPen at the Medicals.

A few weeks later I got a letter from RMO Ottawa informing of a medically UNFIT decision on my file. I then got a referral from my family dr. to see an allergist and underwent skin scratch test (positive to some nuts + peanuts incl. positive to birch, alder pollen) and blood test. Subsequently, I successfully completed an oral food challenge to mixed nuts & peanuts and have sent a letter to RMO from the allergist clearing this suspected allergy and that I don't need an EpiPen.

Hoping this will change the medical fitness decision on my file shortly.


----------



## Conti (12 May 2019)

Hey, so I am currently 17 years old, and want to join the CAF once I complete high school. However, I am a bit concerned about my nut allergy. I have an allergy towards peanuts where I cannot breathe if I eat them, but if I use my EpiPen I tend to be fine. Preferably I would like to join the infantry, but I´d consider other jobs as well in the CAF. I do understand how this allergy could be considered a problem though, and I was wondering if anyone had any information at all regarding this? If so thank you.

P.S
Yes, I know it would be best to bring this up during medical, however the nearest recruiting center is 8 hours away from me, and I don´t know how much I can be assessed considering I am still in high school, and I am 17 years of age (not yet 18)


----------



## mariomike (12 May 2019)

Conti said:
			
		

> I have an allergy towards peanuts where I cannot breathe if I eat them, but if I use my EpiPen I tend to be fine.



You may wish to read about Epi-Pen
https://www.google.com/search?rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-CA%3AIE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&biw=1280&bih=641&ei=zX3YXNXQHJK0tQXVnoDACg&q=site%3Anavy.ca+epi-pen&oq=site%3Anavy.ca+epi-pen&gs_l=psy-ab.3...5431.8502..9093...0.0..0.109.297.2j1......0....1..gws-wiz.6_tzdwIgJVg

aka Epipen.
https://www.google.com/search?rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&q=site:navy.ca+epipen&spell=1&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjGl9Cx5pbiAhUI26wKHZD1CX0QBQgrKAA&biw=1280&bih=641

"Unofficial site, not associated with DND or the Canadian Armed Forces."


----------



## Matthew.milo (8 Sep 2019)

Hello i did my medical not too long ago although i got a letter saying i was medically unfit because of my peanut allergy, after a year i found out that my allergy wasn't severe enough for me to die if i were to eat a peanut (extremely low chance of it being anaphylaxis) i only experience very mild itching on my tongue so is it worth me going back to contest the letter or will they not accept me at all even though my allergy isn't life threatening, i was able to get a letter from my doctor stating that i have no problem ingesting peanuts and that my allergy was mild, i heard their very strict when it comes to this stuff so i wanted to hear ur guys opinion thx a lot👍🏾


----------



## mariomike (8 Sep 2019)

Matthew.milo said:
			
		

> i got a letter saying i was medically unfit because of my peanut allergy



If you intend to appeal, you may find this discussion of interest,

Appeal of Enrollment Medical [Merged] 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/22935.150
8 pages.

See also,

Peanut allergy
https://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+peanut&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gws_rd=ssl#spf=1567997890786

As always, the Recruiting Medical Officer ( RMO ) will make the decision.

"Unofficial site, not associated with DND or the Canadian Armed Forces."


----------

